# EZ Code of the Day ...



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Gang ~ Yep I know, most of you can produce this code in your sleep but I thought I'd like to throw in a simple html or js code once in awhile for those that could use them. 

Any Code I submit can be altered to do or look anyway you wish. If you need help with this or that, shoot me a PM. One last thing, I guess you can say, I'm old school so much of what I toss in is Old School HTML instead of letting Flash Templates do the work for you (although I use that stuff too) 

Today's *EZ Code* is a simple *Drop Down Menu*

*********************************************************
<!-- TWO STEPS TO INSTALL PULLDOWN MENU:

1. Paste the coding into the HEAD of your HTML document
2. Add the last code into the BODY of your HTML document -->

<!-- STEP ONE: Copy this code into the HEAD of your HTML document -->

<HEAD>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!-- Begin
function formHandler(form){
var URL = document.form.site.options[document.form.site.selectedIndex].value;
window.location.href = URL;
}
// End -->
</SCRIPT>
</HEAD>

<!-- STEP TWO: Paste this code into the BODY of your HTML document -->

<BODY>

<center>
<form name="form">
<select name="site" size=1>
<option value="">Select Category
<option value="example.html">MyPage
<option value="example2.html">My 2nd Page
<option value="http://www.footballforum.com">My Friend's Page
<option value="/folder/example3.html">Page in different folder
<option value="http://www.techsupportforum.com">Our Site
<option value="one_more_page.html">etc,etc,etc,etc,
</select>
<input type=button value="Go!" onClick="javascript:formHandler()">
</form>
</center>

*****************************************************


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks a million for this, Blu! I remember having to always look up drop-down menu code in my early HTML days but it really is quite simple to do.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

*Tip of the Day ...*

One of the best Tools I have in my system for Design and a host of other applications is *EZ Screen Capture*. You'll find it helpful when you need to grab an image that will fit just nicely into your Layout. 

Also it is a great tool when you need to illustrate the problem you're having to others.

I can't count the times , Tech Support Agents have to me because of the image I sent, they were able to actually see what I was talking about.

I would also be wise to create a Free Account on one of the Image Posting Sites like *Photobucket* or whatever. You can then use EZ Screen Capture to grab the image you want and Upload it to PhotoBucket then post it on *TSF* for the World to see.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't mean to knock your suggestion, but just pressing the Print Screen key will do the same thing. Just paste the image into your favorite editing program and save it.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I don't mean to knock your suggestion, but just pressing the Print Screen key will do the same thing. Just paste the image into your favorite editing program and save it.


Actually that's not a good method since it copies the whole screen and Screen Capture can capture and section of it you wish ...


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

*Hi Gang* ~

I’m currently working on a Tutorial using Flash that you’re gonna really like but as I re-read the instructions, I realized it wasn’t too clear for those who might not have Flash experience. I found myself committing the same offense many others do in thinking . “ _You know what I mean_ “. Anyway, it will be up probably tomorrow. 

For those who are interested, this is a little code to place in the Head of your Document that will Display an *Amber Alert Ticker*. I am especially concerned about this because it just seems to me I’m hearing more & more stories about little Kids being abducted, sexually abused or killed then I ever recall years ago. So the more these Amber Alerts are around maybe the better the chance of someone actually seeing one of these Kids. If you save one child, you’ve done more than most in a lifetime.

*Amber Alert Java Applet Code for Website Pages :

<!-- Begin Code Amber Ticker code. -->
<P ALIGN=CENTER>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2" src="http://www.codeamber.org/js/codea.js">
</script>
</P>
<!-- end of Code Amber Ticker code (c)Copyright codeamber.org 2002, 2003, 2004,2005,2006,2007--> *
******************************************************
*THIS IS A COOL LITTLE CURSOR SNAKE SCRIPT WHERE A SET OF WORDS THAT YOU DECIDE WILL FOLLOW THE CURSOR AROUND THE SCREEN. THIS IS FUN FOR AWHILE BUT SOON YOU MIGHT GET TIRED OF SEEING IT AS I DID OVER TIME. ANY PROBLEMS GETTING IT WORKING, LET ME KNOW .. *
*******************************************************
*<!-- THREE STEPS TO INSTALL MOUSE BANNER:*

1. Copy the coding into the HEAD of your HTML document
2. Add the last code into the BODY tag your HTML document
3. Put the final code inside the BODY of your HTML page -->

*<!-- STEP ONE: Paste this code into the HEAD of your HTML document -->*

<HEAD>

<style>.spanstyle {
COLOR: white; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; POSITION: absolute; TOP: -50px; 
VISIBILITY: visible
}
</style>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!-- Begin
var x, y;
var step = 10;
var flag = 0;

var message = "JavaScript is so cool !! ";
message = message.split("");
var xpos = new Array();
for (i = 0; i <= message.length - 1; i++) {
xpos_ = -50;
}
var ypos = new Array();
for (i = 0; i <= message.length - 1; i++) {
ypos= -50;
}
function handlerMM(e) {
x = (document.layers) ? e.pageX : document.body.scrollLeft + event.clientX;
y = (document.layers) ? e.pageY : document.body.scrollTop + event.clientY;
flag = 1;
}
function makesnake() {
if (flag == 1 && document.all) {
for (i = message.length - 1; i >= 1; i--) {
xpos = xpos[i - 1] + step;
ypos = ypos[i - 1];
}
xpos[0] = x + step;
ypos[0] = y;
for (i = 0; i < message.length - 1; i++) {
var thisspan = eval("span" + (i) + ".style");
thisspan.posLeft = xpos;
thisspan.posTop = ypos;
}
}
else if (flag==1 && document.layers) {
for (i = message.length - 1; i >= 1; i--) {
xpos = xpos[i - 1] + step;
ypos = ypos[i - 1];
}
xpos[0] = x + step;
ypos[0] = y;
for (i = 0; i < message.length - 1; i++) {
var thisspan = eval("document.span" + i);
thisspan.left = xpos;
thisspan.top = ypos;
}
}
var timer = setTimeout("makesnake()", 10);
}
// End -->
</script>
</HEAD>

*<!-- STEP TWO: Copy this code into the BODY tag of your HTML document -->*

<body bgcolor="#000080" text="#000000" onload="makesnake()"
style="OVERFLOW-X: hidden; OVERFLOW-Y: scroll; WIDTH: 100%">

*<!-- STEP THREE: Put the final code inside the BODY of your HTML document -->*

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!-- Begin
for (i = 0; i <= message.length-1; i++) {
document.write("<span id='span"+i+"' class='spanstyle'>");
document.write(message);
document.write("</span>");
}
if (document.layers) {
document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEMOVE);
}
document.onmousemove = handlerMM;
// End -->
</script>

<p><center>
<font face="arial, helvetica" SIZE="-2">The Tech Support Forum<br>
by <a href="http://techsupportforum.com">The Tech Support Forum</a></font>
</center><p>

<!-- Script Size: 2.08 KB -->_


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I use XnView, so it makes screen capturing really easy.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Redcore said:


> I use XnView, so it makes screen capturing really easy.


Never heard of it .. so where's the Link ? And/Or what does it do differently than EZ Screen Capture ?


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is my preference for taking screenshots the quick and easy way.

Been using it for years now. ray:

Enjoy


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

*preLoader Tutorial*

*Hi Gang ~

Sorry I've been away for a few days and then Sunday was Football of course but to show my appreciation for what you all are providing here, I thought I'd put this little Tutorial together on how to create a preLoader for your Flash Movies.

Ok, nuff said all will be explained by clicking on this link

preLoader Tutorial using Masking & Tweening

Enjoy and PM me with any questions ....*


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

*** Announcement ***

Of course I have no knowledge of who found or is finding any of this information valuable or even interesting. When I first decided to Post these codes and/or tutorials, I had hoped for a fair to decent amount of exchange of ideas, comments and even contribution from other Members.

Unless I'm mistaken, there have been approx. 110 Views other than myself and to date, only three persons have made some comment of these submissions. 

I had hoped to get much more involved by Posting a variety oof Step by Step Tutorials which would have touched upon simplistic Masking methods to more advanced applications that included Masking with Interactivity features. 

However, I've been informed that unless there is a increased & sustained show of interest, this Thread might be closed and quite frankly although I find that would be unfortunate, I would tend to agree with the person's thinking on this matter.

So, my plea if you will, is simply this, since I can see over 100 other Members have taken a peek to some degree in this section, it would be nice if you could leave a small comment behind on whether you find this information interesting enough to continue. 

Thank You


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't do any coding at all, but just thought I'd reply to say your time and effort on these posts is appreciated and certainly not wasted.

We had a similar situation a few months ago when freddyhard posted some detailed tutorials on AutoCAD and 3D design. They got plenty of views but not much response, the same as yours, but after a while we noticed the view counter was still steadily rising, meaning the information was probably being found by googlers who quite often just take the info and don't reply.

The problem could be that all your codes are in one thread with a vague title. I don't know how to improve this without having a separate thread for each item of code, but this defeats the purpose of having a dedicated thread.

Or it could be that the regulars who view our Web Design section already know how to do this. People tend to visit forums when they have a specific problem to fix, so however good your instructions are, they might not be applicable to any of the 100+ viewers you've had so far.

Give it some more time to see if you can get a discussion going. Don't give up :grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i've copied out the code threads from blubarry to here. i closed the thread as well to stop chit chat and will copy subsequent posts into it.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

*** Good to Remember ***

In working with *Flash ActionScripts*, if you get an Error Message stating " *Statement Must Appear Within on Handler* " 

This simply means you are putting your Action Code on the Button or Movie Clip. In this case, try placing the Code on the associated Frame and that should take care of the problem. 

_A good working habit to always use is creating a separate Frame for your Codes, naming it Action(s) instead of the frame associated with your Symbol._

BB


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

BluBarry said:


> Never heard of it .. so where's the Link ? And/Or what does it do differently than EZ Screen Capture ?


http://pagesperso-orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enxnview.html

I've never used EZ Screen Capture, but it's pretty easy (and free) with XnView as well (which is also a great basic graphic tool to open something like 400 different graphic extensions and some basic graphic work like enlarging/shrinking, a few filters, etc). So if you press print screen on your keyboard, you just open up XnView (which is small and lightweight, so it's fast) and press ctrl+v (for paste) ... your desktop image shows up, and you can very easily cut out what you want from the image with it's crop tool.

I found it because it was the only program out there that opened a specific graphic file that is used in game I used to play. Everytime I fix someone's computer or anything like that, I always install it for them because it's so handy.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Redcore said:


> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enxnview.html
> 
> I've never used EZ Screen Capture, but it's pretty easy (and free) with XnView as well (which is also a great basic graphic tool to open something like 400 different graphic extensions and some basic graphic work like enlarging/shrinking, a few filters, etc). So if you press print screen on your keyboard, you just open up XnView (which is small and lightweight, so it's fast) and press ctrl+v (for paste) ... your desktop image shows up, and you can very easily cut out what you want from the image with it's crop tool.
> 
> I found it because it was the only program out there that opened a specific graphic file that is used in game I used to play. Everytime I fix someone's computer or anything like that, I always install it for them because it's so handy.


I just checked this program out and it appears they both do pretty much the same other than when you open EZ Screen Capture, you have an instant ability to Crop, Adjust, Edit, etc. all in one swoop. As for free, I'm not sure how or when I got EZSC but I don't think I paid fo rit either or the cost was extremely low. But really I don't recall paying any money unless at the time I got it, they were providing it at no charge and changed since then, like Netzero back-in-the-day when they claimed they will never charge for Internet service which of course that's a thing of the past now.

btw, when I hit Ctrl-P it doesn't give me a Screen Shot but rather takes me directly to my printer control.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL yeah, the name "netzero" now lives in ironic history!


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

For those who may want to add an Amber Alert to their Website and found the Javascript not functioning correctly. I created a little page and Uploaded it to my site for you to grab.

Just goto > http://blumusik.com/storage/Amber_Alert.html

And view the Source Code .. then Copy & Paste it to whatever you want to apply it to. 

Thanks


----------



## muzammal786 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for all help . I m very happy that I have joined the right forum where I will learn a lot about web development. I m just new to web development and I hope I will find new things here


----------



## joan90 (Mar 18, 2009)

preLoader Tutorial 
the link is broken


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Was wondering if someone could post a code for the same drop menu that didn't have the "GO" button, but instead when you click one of the options in the drop down you were just brought to that page?
TY

Sorry if this was too old of a topic and not allowed to revive. :4-dontkno

P.S. found a similar code for a drop menu at w3 schools so problem is partly resolved


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

In the select/dropdown form, you put "onchange=this.form.submit()"


----------

